# List your ordered A3 specs in this thread



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I placed an order for mine yesterday

Brilliant Red (may change to Lotus grey if i can find a good pic) and maybe even Shiraz red
black interior
Prestige
sports package
black cloth headliner
Advanced Technology package
summer tires on the 18" RS wheels
aluminum pedal caps
just over $45k msrp, and since i sell Audi's i will get the sweet employee discount and owner loyalty.


i see the 19" wheels are in the AIM system but can't be chosen as an option right now.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

2.0T Quattro 
Daytona Grey Pearl
Progressive Package
S-Line Package
Navigation Package


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys, how is it that you are able to order cars already? Can dealers do the special order for you even before the car is on their lot? If anyone knows how this works and can share, that'd be very helpful


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Dealers just got allocated cars. 
For instance we got 9 total to start 5 Quattro and 4 fwd

Those 9 spots can be ordered for whomever whether it's for inventory or for a customer

Anyone in the southwest can order a car from me and I'll get you a good deal


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Any idea how long those nine have to last and about when the plant will start running US cars? If that's nine to get through April, that's pretty damn good. If that's nine to get you through the summer, well... not so hot.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

ProjectA3 said:


> Dealers just got allocated cars.
> For instance we got 9 total to start 5 Quattro and 4 fwd
> 
> Those 9 spots can be ordered for whomever whether it's for inventory or for a customer
> ...



How much off of msrp can someone ordering a car ahead of time reasonably expect to get? is 5% reasonable? 8%? more like 2 or 3%?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dustinvandeman said:


> How much off of msrp can someone ordering a car ahead of time reasonably expect to get? is 5% reasonable? 8%? more like 2 or 3%?


You're not going to see 8% on an Audi in general, much less a brand new model. These aren't Tahoes. 

Frankly, I think 4%-5% is probably fair. That's nearly meeting in the middle between invoice and MSRP. These aren't cars that I believe should command MSRP, even at launch. Maybe Brian can do better than that. If so, I wish I lived closer. :thumbup:


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

thanks, this is very helpful information! Is there an estimated arrival time for these cars already?


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> You're not going to see 8% on an Audi in general, much less a brand new model. These aren't Tahoes.
> 
> Frankly, I think 4%-5% is probably fair. That's nearly meeting in the middle between invoice and MSRP. These aren't cars that I believe should command MSRP, even at launch. Maybe Brian can do better than that. If so, I wish I lived closer. :thumbup:


Haha I figured 8% was pushing it for sure. I'm going to be buying my first Audi around November and I'm probably going to end up getting an S3 or A3 2.0t. Would you recommend signing up for ACNA to save 6%? I'll be young and fresh out of law school when I buy the car so the car buying process is a little intimidating and I figured 6% would be pretty good savings for the new class.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dustinvandeman said:


> Haha I figured 8% was pushing it for sure. I'm going to be buying my first Audi around November and I'm probably going to end up getting an S3 or A3 2.0t. Would you recommend signing up for ACNA to save 6%? I'll be young and fresh out of law school when I buy the car so the car buying process is a little intimidating and I figured 6% would be pretty good savings for the new class.


I'm sort of a penny-pinching hard-ass, and I'd feel like I got a superb deal if I could get 6% off. I don't advise against becoming a member of ACNA, but I wouldn't count on every dealer honoring the ACNA discount. It's really not a great proposition for the dealer, and some just aren't willing to deal with it. I also wouldn't necessarily count on the discount remaining at 6%. Apparently there's been a decent number of people who have become members specifically for that discount, and it's starting to piss off some of the dealers. The story I've been told is that there's really not many other discounts out there that get you 6% behind MSRP that easily.

My understanding is that invoice is usually about 7% back of MSRP on Audi vehicles. I'm generally an invoice-only buyer, but I'm not sure how this purchase will play out. I will say that I bought one of the first GLIs available in 2005 and paid invoice for it. It was from the same dealer I'm planning to use for the S3, even. We'll see...

Pro tip: You do have to be a member "in good standing" with ACNA for at least six months before you're eligible for the discount. At $50/year, it's not a bad idea to join if you're going to be buying an Audi, anyway... you know, for all of the other opportunities offered to members.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

i wanna see how pricing goes for the first few months, at least down in southern california. $45k for a Prestige 2.0T is pretty pricey. I have to consider all my options now...


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> Dealers just got allocated cars.
> For instance we got 9 total to start 5 Quattro and 4 fwd
> 
> Those 9 spots can be ordered for whomever whether it's for inventory or for a customer
> ...


I would travel out of state to get a good deal on an S3. I graduate college in 2015, and am looking at the S3 and R. Which dealer are you? If you can't tell me here you can PM me.


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm sort of a penny-pinching hard-ass, and I'd feel like I got a superb deal if I could get 6% off. I don't advise against becoming a member of ACNA, but I wouldn't count on every dealer honoring the ACNA discount. It's really not a great proposition for the dealer, and some just aren't willing to deal with it. I also wouldn't necessarily count on the discount remaining at 6%. Apparently there's been a decent number of people who have become members specifically for that discount, and it's starting to piss off some of the dealers. The story I've been told is that there's really not many other discounts out there that get you 6% behind MSRP that easily.
> 
> My understanding is that invoice is usually about 7% back of MSRP on Audi vehicles. I'm generally an invoice-only buyer, but I'm not sure how this purchase will play out. I will say that I bought one of the first GLIs available in 2005 and paid invoice for it. It was from the same dealer I'm planning to use for the S3, even. We'll see...
> 
> Pro tip: You do have to be a member "in good standing" with ACNA for at least six months before you're eligible for the discount. At $50/year, it's not a bad idea to join if you're going to be buying an Audi, anyway... you know, for all of the other opportunities offered to members.


Thanks for the advice. I went ahead and signed up for the 3 year membership.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Damn it Brian why don't you still live in the DC/Metro area with that job. :laugh:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

The DarkSide said:


> Damn it Brian why don't you still live in the DC/Metro area with that job. :laugh:


+1 on that. We bought our Durango from a dealer in MD. I'd go as far south as D.C. for the right deal (or to give someone I knew on a forum the business).


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

4-5% would be a reasonable offer to make a salesperson if you are looking to buy or order one.
let them do their job and make a living and you get a fair sale price

people in my position are 100% commission and do deserve to make a living but also be fair with people on a good price. It has to go both ways.
The Audi Club discount for members is 6% if you've been an ACNA member for 6 months or more.


----------



## conlson (Aug 7, 2013)

ProjectA3 said:


> Dealers just got allocated cars.
> For instance we got 9 total to start 5 Quattro and 4 fwd
> 
> Those 9 spots can be ordered for whomever whether it's for inventory or for a customer
> ...


Wish I lived in the Southwest... A few questions for you:

1) Is there a no-cost white paint option (Ibis White)?
2) Can you share any other details from the Order Guide, and any differences from the Audi A3 Build website?
3) Do you know if all U.S. Audi dealers have received their initial A3 allocation?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

The dealer has nothing to lose on the ACNA discount, you submit the proper paperwork to ACNA after your purchase and then, once approved, you get a $500 check from ACNA.

Audi has never flooded the market with inventory and then offered huge discounts, it's part of the reason for the success over the past few years. The good news is, you may pay more up front but it will actually be worth something when you're done with it. It's called supply and demand and although this will be a volume car for Audi, that's not the same, as Brian said, as a Tahoe.


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

Is Misano Red available?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> *The dealer has nothing to lose on the ACNA discount, you submit the proper paperwork to ACNA after your purchase and then, once approved, you get a $500 check from ACNA.*
> 
> Audi has never flooded the market with inventory and then offered huge discounts, it's part of the reason for the success over the past few years. The good news is, you may pay more up front but it will actually be worth something when you're done with it. It's called supply and demand and although this will be a volume car for Audi, that's not the same, as Brian said, as a Tahoe.


See... I thought that was the case, but the guy I'm working with locally said otherwise. He claims that, of the 6% discount, they get 2% back from AoA and have to eat the other 4%. The insistence that they're getting bent over by the ACNA discount probably should be enough to tell me how difficult they're going to make this purchase.

I probably need to stop being a little bitch about this, buy a case of painter's tape, and buy out of the area if I can't make something happen here relatively easily. The real reason I wanted to buy local was so that I could keep the car off the road until I'd had a chance to do the new car paint prep and seal and get clear bra on the front. 

Here's one for you, Frankie...

What do you think the chances are that the ACNA discount will even apply to the A3/S3 up front? I don't see any real indication that they've excluded S cars in the past (RS and R, sure). As these are 2015 models, they're not yet officially covered or denied by ACNA as they haven't released their MY15 guidelines yet.

For me, 6% back of MSRP is more than fair. If I could find a good bite, regionally, on the ACNA discount or equivalent, I'd be a quick sale. Seeing as the dealer is only eating 4%, all told, on the ACNA discount, that's a better deal for them than if I were to shop without the ACNA discount. We'd spend more time dickering, and I'd probably be looking for more than 4%.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> See... I thought that was the case, but the guy I'm working with locally said otherwise. He claims that, of the 6% discount, they get 2% back from AoA and have to eat the other 4%. The insistence that they're getting bent over by the ACNA discount probably should be enough to tell me how difficult they're going to make this purchase.
> 
> I probably need to stop being a little bitch about this, buy a case of painter's tape, and buy out of the area if I can't make something happen here relatively easily. The real reason I wanted to buy local was so that I could keep the car off the road until I'd had a chance to do the new car paint prep and seal and get clear bra on the front.
> 
> ...


It is 6%. Found this on the Audi Club website:










Near the bottom.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wait I thought it was 6% not a measly $500, heck I could send my 10 year old in to get an offer on a car and get better then that. I am absolutely counting on 6% if I go the route of this car, and would like to buy locally but will go beyond my area for the right deal and right dealer, so many times it is like here is the price, then you get it in writing and there are +8 zillion little markups, special preparation, etc.

I am still curious about the difference between the Audi USA online build site and the actual order guide, I am keeping my finger crossed for the sport pack available on the premium or having other wheels available.

thanks.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> See... I thought that was the case, but the guy I'm working with locally said otherwise. He claims that, of the 6% discount, they get 2% back from AoA and have to eat the other 4%. The insistence that they're getting bent over by the ACNA discount probably should be enough to tell me how difficult they're going to make this purchase.
> 
> I probably need to stop being a little bitch about this, buy a case of painter's tape, and buy out of the area if I can't make something happen here relatively easily. The real reason I wanted to buy local was so that I could keep the car off the road until I'd had a chance to do the new car paint prep and seal and get clear bra on the front.


If you come down to DFW to buy your car, i can hook you up with the local shop who does the 3M tint and paint protection film (even for the Audi dealer), and could probably do it all before you make the trek back (not to mention I can probably get you the same deal I got on my tint/work since I know the owner pretty well, which included windshield tint which is PRICELESS in TX)


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

ChrisFu said:


> If you come down to DFW to buy your car, i can hook you up with the local shop who does the 3M tint and paint protection film (even for the Audi dealer), and could probably do it all before you make the trek back (not to mention I can probably get you the same deal I got on my tint/work since I know the owner pretty well, which included windshield tint which is PRICELESS in TX)



Can you PM me this info, please? I live in Dallas and will be buying from one of the DFW dealers when I get the A3/S3.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Scratch that, new rules by ACNA. Kinda lame if you ask me... 6% off is selling the car at invoice, I don't know many dealers that would be willing to do that if there is no chance to recoup any of the discount. With Audi VIP deals etc. you generally get another car allocated to replace the one you had to cheap sell. That could be available but we haven't seen any communication as such.

I got the $500 check for my S4 from ACNA, it was awesome. Looks like maybe they ran into some hassles with it as a 6% off is way more than $500. :what:


If you guys are going to hold out for 6% off, you may never get a car. I've never seen a new Audi, especially one as highly anticipated as the A3, get blown out at invoice at launch. It all goes back to that supply and demand thing, there's generally more people that want the car than there are cars at which point, the dealer has no reason to accept your low ball offer. Why would a dealer lose $2k on car simply because a club asked them to discount it for their members? Unless there's a new Audi Club program coming out through Audi USA, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Right, that's pretty much what I've heard as well. His expectation is that it will be rolled back to the prior $500 level pretty damn quick.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> If you come down to DFW to buy your car, i can hook you up with the local shop who does the 3M tint and paint protection film (even for the Audi dealer), and could probably do it all before you make the trek back (not to mention I can probably get you the same deal I got on my tint/work since I know the owner pretty well, which included windshield tint which is PRICELESS in TX)


Thanks, Chris! I will certainly keep that in mind.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> Scratch that, new rules by ACNA. Kinda lame if you ask me... 6% off is selling the car at invoice, I don't know many dealers that would be willing to do that if there is no chance to recoup any of the discount. With Audi VIP deals etc. you generally get another car allocated to replace the one you had to cheap sell. That could be available but we haven't seen any communication as such.
> 
> I got the $500 check for my S4 from ACNA, it was awesome. Looks like maybe they ran into some hassles with it as a 6% off is way more than $500. :what:
> 
> ...


It's not just 6%. The dealer is recouped 2% by Audi. So basically it's like 4% to the dealership. Plus, I don't know anyone who would want to pay near MSRP even for a car in hot demand. Invoice is too much to ask for from a dealer. But something close to invoice I think is fair. Also, it excludes high price cars like R8, and RS models.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

So I just went in to check out the programs and it does now list ACNA in the Audi supplier program, this is the first anybody at my dealership has heard of this. Seems to me like ACNA figured a way to take the heat off themselves and put it in the dealers hands. I don't see it working very well until the cars are in full production and dealers actually having inventory. We got 7 allocated and we have people asking about them every day now. In addition to our allocation, we are also supposed to get some launch cars that Audi built, we have no idea at this point if that will be 2 cars or 10.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Canthoney said:


> It's not just 6%. The dealer is recouped 2% by Audi. So basically it's like 4% to the dealership. Plus, I don't know anyone who would want to pay near MSRP even for a car in hot demand. Invoice is too much to ask for from a dealer. But something close to invoice I think is fair. Also, it excludes high price cars like R8, and RS models.



LOL, this is the mentality that kills me and why I will never be on the sales floor again.

If you spent $9 million dollars to build a store, spent $50k a month to advertise and pay your staff and then sold all your inventory for cost, guess what? You would go out of business!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I ordered and sold 4 cars last year to ACNA members at the 6% off and all were very happy with the process and how easy it made it. Two of those were SQ5 models. AoA is really encouraging dealers to promote their local ACNA chapters and do the discounts on cars.

No Ibis white available, just Glacier

I work at Audi North Scottsdale in Phoenix, AZ and have been with Audi for just over 10 years.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

I'm not denying the members would love it, the dealership gets the shaft, hahaha. We have no ACNA in Vegas so there's nothing to promote.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> LOL, this is the mentality that kills me and why I will never be on the sales floor again.
> 
> If you spent $9 million dollars to build a store, spent $50k a month to advertise and pay your staff and then sold all your inventory for cost, guess what? You would go out of business!


Did I say invoice? I said its unlikely they would sell at invoice, so sell as close to invoice as possible without screwing the customer. I'm not against someone making money, I'm against being price gouged because demand will subside after a couple months. This is what I don't get about dealers, they are always complaining that they are not making money like their the victims when YOU choose to be in this profession.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> I ordered and sold 4 cars last year to ACNA members at the 6% off and all were very happy with the process and how easy it made it. Two of those were SQ5 models. AoA is really encouraging dealers to promote their local ACNA chapters and do the discounts on cars.
> 
> No Ibis white available, just Glacier
> 
> I work at Audi North Scottsdale in Phoenix, AZ and have been with Audi for just over 10 years.


I would love to work with you. I think the 6% makes it easy because it takes away the haggling in my view. Makes it easy.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Let me rephrase that, if we sold designer jeans, nobody would ask for a discount, they'd just pay the price and then walk around and proudly tell everyone how much they paid for them.


That was my point, not a personal attack. My apologies. :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Invoice ≠ cost in many cases, as I understand it. And I know you're not calling me out, but I think I've been very clear that I'm not asking to get to invoice with this purchase.

Audi Nashville is an ACNA partner; I think it would be worth my time to give them a chance.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> Let me rephrase that, if we sold designer jeans, nobody would ask for a discount, they'd just pay the price and then walk around and proudly tell everyone how much they paid for them.
> 
> 
> That was my point, not a personal attack. My apologies. :laugh:


It's fine. I understand a dealer has to make a profit. I just think there is a fair middle ground. It's makes me angry when I see dealers selling C7 Corvettes for $5000 above MRSP. It's just ridiculous.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> Let me rephrase that, if we sold designer jeans, nobody would ask for a discount, they'd just pay the price and then walk around and proudly tell everyone how much they paid for them.
> 
> 
> That was my point, not a personal attack. My apologies. :laugh:


Sorry, we're not to that point until we step up to P-cars for me. 

Even then, I don't care to broadcast what I paid.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Canthoney said:


> It's fine. I understand a dealer has to make a profit. I just think there is a fair middle ground. It's makes me angry when I see dealers selling C7 Corvettes for $5000 above MRSP. It's just ridiculous.


But... but... the C7 is underpriced and should see an increase in price to cost what it's really worth.

-TCL

... no, I'm not kidding.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> But... but... the C7 is underpriced and should see an increase in price to cost what it's really worth.
> 
> -TCL
> 
> ...


Lol, people are crazy. I can see it for cars that are truly rare like an BMW 1M, but for a mass produced car like the C7 or S3? I for one would never buy at MSRP or above, even rare ones.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

You can you get the C7 for $3k below MSRP now FYI.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Thankfully, we don't sell any of our cars with addendums.

Corvettes, LMAO.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> Thankfully, we don't sell any of our cars with addendums.
> 
> Corvettes, LMAO.


Yeah because any idiot with a laptop or smartphone can see you're trying to rip them off if you did.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

MaX PL said:


> You can you get the C7 for $3k below MSRP now FYI.


Yeah, maybe now. It wasn't so for the first couple of months.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Canthoney said:


> Yeah because any idiot with a laptop or smartphone can see you're trying to rip them off if you did.



Not exactly, the other Audi dealer in town does it, I know lots of them in California that do. It's not hidden, it says "Market Adjustment" on a sticker over the maroney.

The idiots paying $5k over for a Vette know it, it doesn't stop them. Some people actually buy cars without caring about how much it costs. True story.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> Not exactly, the other Audi dealer in town does it, I know lots of them in California that do. It's not hidden, it says "Market Adjustment" on a sticker over the maroney.
> 
> The idiots paying $5k over for a Vette know it, it doesn't stop them. Some people actually buy cars without caring about how much it costs. True story.


Yeah, maybe the ones with enough money not to care. Not a great way to build a good reputation in my book.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I can't believe *any* dealer tries the market adjustment horse**** these days. I guess the one in a handful that willingly pay it makes up for all those you piss off.

I bet there's not a single Magna Elite dealer that does it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

I agree, it's lame. In cars like the Corvette and RS models, it's all about the owner being first amongst their peers, nothing more.

We also have people from all over the country that call and offer to pay big money over MSRP for say, an RS7 allocation. We could probably sell 10 of them locally if we could get them. :screwy:

With only 11 Magna Society Elite dealers out of 275, I think you're probably right.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> I agree, it's lame. In cars like the Corvette and RS models, it's all about the owner being first amongst their peers, nothing more.
> 
> We also have people from all over the country that call and offer to pay big money over MSRP for say, an RS7 allocation. We could probably sell 10 of them locally if we could get them. :screwy:
> 
> With only 11 Magna Society Elite dealers out of 275, I think you're probably right.


So the point we're getting to is you're going to sell us all A3's and S3's at invoice because you like us right?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Canthoney said:


> So the point we're getting to is you're going to sell us all A3's and S3's at invoice because you like us right?


Only if we don't tell anyone else. After all, we all know what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

So is all this to suggest there is no holdback involved with Audi sales? 

There is no fixed payment from the manufacturer for each vehicle sold regardless of purchase price?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> So is all this to suggest there is no holdback involved with Audi sales?
> 
> There is no fixed payment from the manufacturer for each vehicle sold regardless of purchase price?


Ergo, invoice ≠ cost?


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Not at all but those are generally performance based or they offer the dealer incentives on a specific models periodically throughout the year.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Thats what I thought. 

When a salesman tells you "If I sell this car at invoice, we make no money!" its baloney.

Thankfully, I have not purchased a new car without some sort of supplier or Friends & Family discount so I never have to argue this point.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

But the salesman is telling the truth. Sure Audi wins and the dealership wins but there person who most likely needs it the most gets the short end of the stick. Car salesman get paid their commission off of profit amount, not selling price. So when they sell you a car at invoice or less, the salesman makes a "mini" which means he probably made about $20 bucks an hour on the deal to sell you a $35k+ car and that's if he's lucky enough to work at a solid dealership. :thumb down:


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

highly recommend people listen to this podcast, very enlightning:

http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/513/129-cars


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> But the salesman is telling the truth. Sure Audi wins and the dealership wins but there person who most likely needs it the most gets the short end of the stick. Car salesman get paid their commission off of profit amount, not selling price. So when they sell you a car at invoice or less, the salesman makes a "mini" which means he probably made about $20 bucks an hour on the deal to sell you a $35k+ car and that's if he's lucky enough to work at a solid dealership. :thumb down:


If the salesman would just do what is asked and blast though everything they could bump that to $100 an hour.
The biggest thing that I hate about car buying is that it always takes 6-7 hours sitting in a car dealership from the time you walked in the door to the time that you drive off the lot, even when you have already picked out the car you want. I have always assumed that it was a tactic to frustrate you to the point of agreeing to anything, just to be able to leave.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> But the salesman is telling the truth. Sure Audi wins and the dealership wins but there person who most likely needs it the most gets the short end of the stick. Car salesman get paid their commission off of profit amount, not selling price. So when they sell you a car at invoice or less, the salesman makes a "mini" which means he probably made about $20 bucks an hour on the deal to sell you a $35k+ car and that's if he's lucky enough to work at a solid dealership. :thumb down:


So the implication is that the entire holdback amount goes to the dealer and none to the salesmen? I would think that salesmen make a given value on each unit moved as well, similar to holdback paid to the dealer.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

For the most part. Periodically throughout the year Audi has special programs for the ABS, like $100 for a perfect JD Powers survey but that's not all the time and obviously not guaranteed as many of things that garner a perfect survey are out of the ABS' control.

If a deal takes too long, 9 times out of 10, it's not the salespersons fault, it's the manager's fault.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

02GOLFGTI1.8T said:


> highly recommend people listen to this podcast, very enlightning:
> 
> http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/513/129-cars


That was a good listen. I took away from it that dealers are still skeezy for two reasons:

The manufacturers encourage it through their use of incentives, and
The shrinking margins as a result of higher buyer IQ are difficult to swallow.

I've come around to the realization in recent times that:

It sucks to be the salesman, stuck between two very competitive interests, but I can't let that impact my ability to ink a deal that is equitable, and
We're long overdue for a shift in the way we buy cars.

Under normal circumstances, invoice is the worst I'll ask a dealer to do. If there are further incentives that lower my net purchase price but don't expose the dealer, even better. I also, however, will not waste time with a dealer that swears they can't do invoice for any of X number of reasons. It's trite, it's a goddamn lie, and it's a waste of my time and yours. If I'm buying something that's just released and has a supply issue, I'll adjust my price accordingly... but MSRP ain't it.

Surely there's a way to remain profitable *and* reasonable. Dealers seem to be having a hell of a hard time figuring that one out. We also forget that there are plenty of people out there who are about dumb and will pay whatever is asked of them. To think that every buyer wants to start at invoice and work down from there is just not reality.

This doesn't even account for the other parts of the "house" outside of new car sales. There's used, there's F&I, there's service...

I understand that, as a new car sales person, one's concern is about new car sales. Smart buyers see the whole operation.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

Yes, I've been in advertising and marketing in Vegas for about 18 years. I've worked with a lot of different businesses. I've worked at Audi Henderson for about 3.5 years and it is my only dealership experience and I can honestly say, if I didn't work here, I wouldn't work in the car business. It's literally light years behind the world in not only the way it does business but even in the internal functions. It's my opinion this is largely due to bad habits being passed down from generation to generation and there's no end in sight, We do everything in our power to try and create a different type of car buying experience for our customers and we do a good job but we're still not perfect. Along with the bad habits being passed on, the public perception that all car dealers are sleaze balls has been too and rightfully so, as many of them are.

I can say that the level of effort that Audi is putting into customer centric experience is unmatched in the automotive industry and as a lifelong fan of the brand, I can easily say I am proud to be part of the team.

On that note, are there any good sales people out there want to come and work for us?!


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Cyncris said:


> If the salesman would just do what is asked and blast though everything they could bump that to $100 an hour.
> The biggest thing that I hate about car buying is that it always takes 6-7 hours sitting in a car dealership from the time you walked in the door to the time that you drive off the lot, even when you have already picked out the car you want. I have always assumed that it was a tactic to frustrate you to the point of agreeing to anything, just to be able to leave.


This has been my experience with just about every car purchase I've ever had, EXCEPT when I bought our Audi A4 avant. VW was the worst. We settled on a price within an hour.. and then it took, i dont know, another 3 or 4 hours to complete the sale. My wife was with me and she was pregnant and uncomfortable. I was so GD aggravated towards the end I was literally 20 minutes from walking out. When we bought our Audi it took less than 2hrs and that was WITH a trade in.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

So i guess Audi isnt like Mercedes; where in LA the big Benz dealers have like what, almost 100-150 C class's on the lot...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

well this thread got off track. it was supposed to be only for people to list their car orders.
back on track gang.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Mr. Rabboto said:


> If a deal takes too long, 9 times out of 10, it's not the salespersons fault, it's the manager's fault.



or 7 times out of 10 its the customers fault. Saying they have good credit and they dont, thinking their trade is worth $20k and its worth $16k by market rankings, or they spends 2 hours looking at cars, asking questions, finally say yes, and expect things to happen and be finished in 30 mins. then they fill out their credit app wrong, they owe more on their trade than they thought, and dont have a current insurance card or registration with them.

all of this is seen daily in my position, and believe me i am NOT the one slowing down the sales process from my side of the desk.

This thread has probably two of the more knowledgeable Audi sales people in the country in it, Mr. Robbato and myself, that truly enjoy the cars and the dealerships we work for. I've been sitting in my same seat for 9 years now for a great Penske dealership and enjoy just about every day i work


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> or 7 times out of 10 its the customers fault. Saying they have good credit and they dont, thinking their trade is worth $20k and its worth $16k by market rankings, or they spends 2 hours looking at cars, asking questions, finally say yes, and expect things to happen and be finished in 30 mins. then they fill out their credit app wrong, they owe more on their trade than they thought, and dont have a current insurance card or registration with them.
> 
> all of this is seen daily in my position, and believe me i am NOT the one slowing down the sales process from my side of the desk.
> 
> This thread has probably two of the more knowledgeable Audi sales people in the country in it, Mr. Robbato and myself, that truly enjoy the cars and the dealerships we work for. I've been sitting in my same seat for 9 years now for a great Penske dealership and enjoy just about every day i work


Do you guys take deposits on the S3 right now?


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Off topic but I figured I would chime in, best experience I ever had was buying my acura tsx back in 2003 (test drove car loved it), got fair quote via email, ordered car, got call when it came in and when ready to be picked up, walked in with my check from the federal credit union where I financed it, shook hands with sales guy, he confirmed check handed me keys. Took me maybe 20 minutes,and that includes me looking car over not the dealer "talking" to their manager. I will never buy a car walking into a dealer trying to go back and forth on pricing, never again.

What I will say that is more relevant to this thread, all you guys pre ordering cars, I am honestly shocked anyone would buy a car without test driving it, but maybe you all are audi sales guys and have done nice test drives in us spec cars.


----------



## jettagreg (Oct 4, 2000)

2.0T Quattro Prestige
Ice Silver Metallic Exterior
Titanium Gray Interior
Advanced Technology package
Sport Package (got the paddle shifters on the (non flat bottom) steering wheel without having to get a black headliner. Thank you, Audi.
Rear-passenger thorax side airbags

May have to look into an optional 18" wheel, if they offer one? Maybe from dealership? We will see.

I just saw the 18" 5-arm velum wheel. Now THAT is a nice looking wheel. I could EASILY do those.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

BrutusA3 said:


> Off topic but I figured I would chime in, best experience I ever had was buying my acura tsx back in 2003 (test drove car loved it), got fair quote via email, ordered car, got call when it came in and when ready to be picked up, walked in with my check from the federal credit union where I financed it, shook hands with sales guy, he confirmed check handed me keys. Took me maybe 20 minutes,and that includes me looking car over not the dealer "talking" to their manager. I will never buy a car walking into a dealer trying to go back and forth on pricing, never again.
> 
> What I will say that is more relevant to this thread, all you guys pre ordering cars, I am honestly shocked anyone would buy a car without test driving it, but maybe you all are audi sales guys and have done nice test drives in us spec cars.


No need to test drive, its gonna be a great car for sure!


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

How can you guys order without order guides? I talked to my salesman today and he expects the guides to come out in March along with their first demo car.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Order guides are out. I was emailed one yesterday.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

rMBA13 said:


> No need to test drive, its gonna be a great car for sure!


That is a lot of change to pay for an item without actually test driving it, sure I have sat in the car and stuff, and really thought it was sharp, but without seat time, seeing out rear window, having passengers sitting in back, a feel of a car while driving over bumps, going around turns, etc.. is different then just sitting in a showroom. Best of luck.

If order guides are out please post them, want to see all the options as I am sure the website is missing some stuff.

Later.


----------



## bleibh01 (Oct 18, 2009)

*order guides*



BrutusA3 said:


> That is a lot of change to pay for an item without actually test driving it, sure I have sat in the car and stuff, and really thought it was sharp, but without seat time, seeing out rear window, having passengers sitting in back, a feel of a car while driving over bumps, going around turns, etc.. is different then just sitting in a showroom. Best of luck.
> 
> If order guides are out please post them, want to see all the options as I am sure the website is missing some stuff.
> 
> Later.


Please post the order guides as im sure everyone is excited to see what options we get. Thanks!


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

Chimera said:


> Order guides are out. I was emailed one yesterday.


Good to hear. Please share if you can. Maybe my dealer didn't get order guides yet because they have training to do yet in Dallas in Feb/Mar.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Audi send out order guides via the AccessAudi web page. All dealerships have access to them as soon as they are sent. 
Then revisions are made to them as time goes by.
Like the A3 one doesn't list Sirius radio anywhere but it is a standard feature on all of them. That will get revised.


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> Audi send out order guides via the AccessAudi web page. All dealerships have access to them as soon as they are sent.
> Then revisions are made to them as time goes by.
> Like the A3 one doesn't list Sirius radio anywhere but it is a standard feature on all of them. That will get revised.


Thanks for the info. I hope my salesman is just a little bit behind on the times, but he told me about the A3 Super Bowl commercial and even what quarter of the game it was airing. He knows whats up. He's not using one their first car allotments on a kid driving a $800 Subaru. Wish he wouldn't have told me I was the first in line if that's not the case...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Pommerening said:


> Thanks for the info. I hope my salesman is just a little bit behind on the times, but he told me about the A3 Super Bowl commercial and even what quarter of the game it was airing. He knows whats up. He's not using one their first car allotments on a kid driving a $800 Subaru. Wish he wouldn't have told me I was the first in line if that's not the case...


He's not particularly knowledgeable based on the commercial spot alone. It's well-publicized that it will air at that specific time. 

If he claims he doesn't have an order guide, you probably have reason for concern.


----------



## Pommerening (Jan 17, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> He's not particularly knowledgeable based on the commercial spot alone. It's well-publicized that it will air at that specific time.
> 
> If he claims he doesn't have an order guide, you probably have reason for concern.


I guess I didn't know it was airing in the third quarter. My big mistake was telling him I want a base model, maybe with quattro. Too bad I want the Prestige now. Maybe that will help him find the order guide. :laugh:


----------



## bleibh01 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im a little disappointed that noone will post the order guide on the forum especially since we have an Audi sales rep. Making posts. Also, the dealers I contacted have not sent them out either. Ive never been so dissapointed in a new car launch as I am with the new A3. After all the time it's taken to bring this car to market everything including the minor details should have been worked out. None of this crap where some options will be available at a later date. AUDI needs to get it together and bring cars to market sooner than later and all options should be available at launch. Well...now I feel a little better since I got that out. Does anyone out there feel the same as I do????


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

bleibh01 said:


> Ive never been so dissapointed in a new car launch as I am with the new A3. After all the time it's taken to bring this car to market everything including the minor details should have been worked out. None of this crap where some options will be available at a later date. AUDI needs to get it together and bring cars to market sooner than later and all options should be available at launch. Well...now I feel a little better since I got that out. Does anyone out there feel the same as I do????


Every one of us. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Sorry, I'd forgotten I posted this and figured it was widely known. Give me a few to figure out how to post the PDFs...


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Chimera said:


> Sorry, I'd forgotten I posted this and figured it was widely known. Give me a few to figure out how to post the PDFs...


You could create a free Dropbox account and post it in the Public folder and then copy the URL and paste it into this (or a new thread) or post it to Google Drive, mark it as public and do the same.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Here


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Poor rez, trying again...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Try this for the order guide. I just noticed the far column next to Retail pricing has been obscured, is that the wholesale/invoice price?:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e0o9puab9o4ffwd/MY15 A3.pdf


and here's a full blown brochure from a few months ago that some may not have seen, much more interesting (flat-bottom steering wheel is all over the place  ):

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kpg6mq8mrdd8sd0/A3_Saloon_18_2013_03.pdf


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Chimera said:


> Try this for the order guide. I just noticed the far column next to Retail pricing has been obscured, is that the wholesale/invoice price?:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/e0o9puab9o4ffwd/MY15 A3.pdf
> 
> ...


Alright! Thanks, Chimera - much appreciated!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> I just noticed the far column next to Retail pricing has been obscured, is that the wholesale/invoice price?


It's almost a sure bet, yes. Don't worry; the various websites will have that info published in the near future, I imagine.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Damn... The US base model comes with much better standard features and navigation as an optional add-on. Not fair! :S


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I looked today and in the entire Western US there are only TWO brilliant red 2.0T's even on order. One is mine the other in CA. YAY FOR ME 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Is Beluga Brown pretty uncommon as well?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

ProjectA3 said:


> I looked today and in the entire Western US there are only TWO brilliant red 2.0T's even on order. One is mine the other in CA. YAY FOR ME
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you see Canada?


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

*Mil quote*

Well I finally got my pricing quote from my sales person, I went two possible ways depending on price:

NOTE: all prices listed on my quote are 1% over invoice (military pricing) ** hint hint.. should give you an idea what invoice is** and I don't care for NAV or sound system before you ask.

option 1:
premium plus, 2.0T = $30,903
freight charge = $895
delivery point processing service = $495 (equivlant of dealer documentation charges (not negotiable))
preimum plus package = $2,724.50
scuba blue = $516
sport package = $516

total:
MSRP = $38,290
MIL Price = $36,049.50 minus $1000 for ordering a vehicle over 150 days minus my minimum deposit order payment of $1500 puts me at $33,549.50

option 2:
pretige, 2.0T = $30,903
freight charge = $895
delivery point processing service = $495 (equivlant of dealer documentation charges (not negotiable))
prestige package = $8,265.50
scuba blue = $516
sport package =$516

total:
MSRP = $44,190
MIL Price = $41,590.50 minus $1000 for ordering a vehicle over 150 days minus my minimum deposit order payment of $1500 puts me at $39,090.50

Based off this, if I still have a job in the Air Force by the end of August, I will most likely order the prestige and have it delivered late this year or early next year.


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the hint hint 

When should one negotiate price for a custom order like this? Before the order or after the car arrives? If anyone has experience with this process, please do share. I am also curious what the obligation to buy is (that is, if you negotiate price when placing the order, how could you not buy it and if you negotiate after, who has more room to dictate the price?)


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

mamacheese said:


> Thanks for the hint hint
> 
> When should one negotiate price for a custom order like this? Before the order or after the car arrives? If anyone has experience with this process, please do share.


Understand, with Audi Military Sales, all prices are final.. there is no haggling on pricing which is designed keep everything fair. This program is only eligible for military members stationed outside the U.S. or deployed for over 30 days. All the ordering and sales goes through MAS and the only role the dealership stateside has is holding the vehicle for the customer and handing them the keys after signing any legal documents.


----------



## mamacheese (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks, good to know. Curious how it works for non military orders


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I all depends on how you configure your order and if the dealer makes you put down a deposit.

When I ordered my car, being a manual, I anticipated my dealer was going to stick to his guns on a deposit. To my surprise, they didnt ask for one. Now I could have really left them in a lurch if I backed out because they would have had a hard time selling a 6MT with no nav, but the guy could tell I was going to follow though.

Granted, I also placed my order before even the order guide with official pricing was available, and I had the supplier discount as well.

I would say you are best off feeling out your dealer and seeing how much of a stickler they are regarding deposits. It should give you an idea if they think they could sell your configuration easily, and therefore maybe a bit of a hint of how you could negotiate the final selling price.


----------



## vtmsf (Jan 29, 2014)

*Order finally entered on 1/25*

Prestige 2.0T Quattro, Scuba Blue metallic, titanium grey
Sport Package (without suspension, which is ok for me)
Advanced Technology Package
Rear side Airbags

European delivery

I've been waiting on this a long time. This will be my 4th Audi. My current 2001 TT is in good shape, but repairs are becoming more frequent.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

vtmsf said:


> European delivery


So how does that work? Are you going to Hungary, or do they ship the car to Germany to be delivered there? I think I'd want to see the plant where the car is actually built...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

mamacheese said:


> Thanks for the hint hint
> 
> When should one negotiate price for a custom order like this? Before the order or after the car arrives? If anyone has experience with this process, please do share. I am also curious what the obligation to buy is (that is, if you negotiate price when placing the order, how could you not buy it and if you negotiate after, who has more room to dictate the price?)


The price will be negotiated the day the car is ordered. not after it arrives.


----------



## vtmsf (Jan 29, 2014)

*Delivery center is in Inglestat for A3*

Full details of the program (except it isn't updated for the A3): http://www.audiusa.com/inventory/european-delivery?csref=75483471250853348


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Alright, so they ship the car to Germany.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

vtmsf said:


> Prestige 2.0T Quattro, Scuba Blue metallic, titanium grey
> Sport Package (without suspension, which is ok for me)
> Advanced Technology Package
> Rear side Airbags
> ...


i'd order my car exactly like that, but i'm still going back and forth if i need that advanced tech package. I dont need the airbags but the advanced tech package pushes the price to like 45k or so...


----------



## vtmsf (Jan 29, 2014)

caliatenza said:


> i'd order my car exactly like that, but i'm still going back and forth if i need that advanced tech package. I dont need the airbags but the advanced tech package pushes the price to like 45k or so...


I really wanted to tech package just for the adaptive cruise control. I hate how erratic other cars are , especially in the mountains where the SUVs slow down going up the mountain and speed up going down. 

The rear airbags I don't really need. I seldom have rear seat passengers. However, I feel the need to put my money where my mouth is and not compromise on safety equipment.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> The price will be negotiated the day the car is ordered. not after it arrives.


Maybe it was a result of getting supplier discount, but my dealer placed the order for my car without 2014 pricing even having been released and therefore no price was even discussed before the order.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

ChrisFu said:


> Maybe it was a result of getting supplier discount, but my dealer placed the order for my car without 2014 pricing even having been released and therefore no price was even discussed before the order.


thats a unique case, but you as the potential owner should know the sales price up front and not the day the car comes in. That leaves a lot of room for the dealer to play around with.
always determine sales price ASAP on an ordered car.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> thats a unique case, but you as the potential owner should know the sales price up front and not the day the car comes in. That leaves a lot of room for the dealer to play around with.
> always determine sales price ASAP on an ordered car.


Well without a deposit, I had every right to walk away if the price was not to my liking and not lose a cent. That was the only way I was willing to preorder with an order guide with a blank price column.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

vtmsf said:


> I really wanted to tech package just for the adaptive cruise control. I hate how erratic other cars are , especially in the mountains where the SUVs slow down going up the mountain and speed up going down.
> 
> The rear airbags I don't really need. I seldom have rear seat passengers. However, I feel the need to put my money where my mouth is and not compromise on safety equipment.


i really do like the adaptive cruise control on my dad's C class. Its a joy to use on long drives; and the system didnt interfere with the radar detector that i used, so that was a plus point. I priced out a Prestige with the advanced tech package on Edmunds and invoice is at 42k, which isnt bad at all.


----------



## Dr Quagmire (Mar 27, 2014)

*Pick it up in a few days*

Ordered a 2.0T Quattro Technik with LED headlights and S-Line package in Lotus Grey. For those not in Canada the Technik Trim is the highest, basically everything except for the Advanced Tech package. That Bang and Olufson system should be sweeeeeeeeeet.

Almost got the Daytona Grey Pearl but did find it a bit too flashy for me and wanted something a little more conservative. Pick it up in a few days and pretty freaking excited about it.

$2600 under MSRP for a total of $43,895 plus taxes and fees. If I was married and had kids I would not be spending that kind of money.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dr Quagmire said:


> Ordered a 2.0T Quattro Technik with LED headlights and S-Line package in Lotus Grey. For those not in Canada the Technik Trim is the highest, basically everything except for the Advanced Tech package. That Bang and Olufson system should be sweeeeeeeeeet.
> 
> Almost got the Daytona Grey Pearl but did find it a bit too flashy for me and wanted something a little more conservative. Pick it up in a few days and pretty freaking excited about it.
> 
> $2600 under MSRP for a total of $43,895 plus taxes and fees. If I was married and had kids I would not be spending that kind of money.


so its like the Prestige trim for the US market. Nice :thumbup: , look forward to seeing the pics .


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dr Quagmire said:


> Ordered a 2.0T Quattro Technik with LED headlights and S-Line package in Lotus Grey. For those not in Canada the Technik Trim is the highest, basically everything except for the Advanced Tech package. That Bang and Olufson system should be sweeeeeeeeeet.
> 
> Almost got the Daytona Grey Pearl but did find it a bit too flashy for me and wanted something a little more conservative. Pick it up in a few days and pretty freaking excited about it.
> 
> $2600 under MSRP for a total of $43,895 plus taxes and fees. If I was married and had kids I would not be spending that kind of money.


Where did you order it from and got $2600 under MSRP?


----------



## Trumpet Rider (Apr 19, 2014)

1.8 Premium FWD
Glacier white, black interior
Cold weather package
Rear airbags
Floor mats
Exhaust tips

5% under MSRP


----------



## KWAudi (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello All,

The 2015 A3 will be my first Audi so came here to see what prices everyone was getting. My order:

Premium 2.0 TFSI
Brilliant Black / Interior black
Cold Weather Package
Aluminum Style
18" 10-spoke Audi exclusive RS design wheels

After a hundred email exchanges I was able to get this car OTD 35K. I live in the Bay area and wondered if anyone was able to do better? MSRP for these specs on truecar is 35,195.00 which comes out 8.76% below MSRP.

Picking the car up this week so cant wait to drive this (previously drove a CRZ). Glad to be part of the Audi family!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Another below invoice. Impressive, I suppose, though it doesn't bode well for resale value if this is to be the norm.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Technik Package (Canada)

No LED headlights or Adaptive Cruise, but the B&O system is AWESOME. 

I asked the dealer about the Data package that they are offering in the US and he said we won't be getting that in Canada... Would have been nice to have WiFi in the car!


----------



## Dr Quagmire (Mar 27, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Where did you order it from and got $2600 under MSRP?


Downtown Toronto Audi.. I had a little help from a friend who manages another company's dealership and was negotiating for me.

Go to carcostcanada.com and get the wholesale price, add 3-6% and then you've got a fair price for a car. Also, dealers will be much more open to giving you a deal if the car is already on the lot. As long as you leave them around $1500 for profit they'll be happy.

Btw, I've had the A3 for a few days now and it's a blast, the old A3 seems like an old Golf compared to what they've got now... FYI, there is no Audi Connect in Canada yet.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

The A3 looks cool, in s-line form.

But the S3 is just gonna be far too special, to not wait for it.

higher-pressure turbo
larger intercooler 
unique aluminum-silicon alloy cylinder head 
strengthened internals that include special pistons, camshafts, con-rods, crankshaft bearings, exhaust valves and valve seats. 
struts
springs
brakes
seats
etc.

May wait a full model year to order it.


----------



## alkaman (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Folks! New member here. Soon to be first-time Audi owner (currently drive a 2011 Honda Civic).

Put in my order a few weeks ago through Classic Audi of Westchester (NY). Supposed to arrive week of May 12:

A3 Prestige 2.0:
- Brilliant Black, Chestnut Brown Interior
- Sport Package
- Black Cloth Headliner

Price agreed upon: $1,835 below MSRP

Counting down the days...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

alkaman said:


> Hi Folks! New member here. Soon to be first-time Audi owner (currently drive a 2011 Honda Civic).
> 
> Put in my order a few weeks ago through Classic Audi of Westchester (NY). Supposed to arrive week of May 12:
> 
> ...


Welcome!

I assume you mean roof liner?


----------



## alkaman (Apr 25, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I assume you mean roof liner?


Ha! Sorry about that - fixed!


----------



## grepped (Feb 15, 2014)

2.0 Premium
Scuba Blue
Black interior
Black cloth headliner
Cold weather
Aluminum trim

>5% below MSRP

Like alkaman, week of the 12th supposedly, though I ordered mine back in February...


----------

